# Climate change threatens endangered freshwater turtle



## News Bot (Jul 4, 2011)

Restricted to only one river system in Australia, the Mary River turtle could suffer multiple problems under climate change. Researchers have shown that higher nest temperatures can cause reduced swimming abilities and a preference for dangerous shallow waters in young turtles.

*Published On:* 04-Jul-11 04:25 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully scientists will be able to figure out somethin soon to help these guys dont get as endangered as their relative the Western Swamp Turtle.
At least there's a captive population of them, not sure of how many of them are in captivity tho.


----------

